# Grade ?'s & multi levels



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to make a loop in order to get a multi level arrangement to add interest and switch fun. This will be indoors (above garage) so I have a limited space issue of 12 wide by 16, but I plan to cut into the side walls and create tunnels in the attic on each side which will give me a little more in the 12 dimension. Naturally, I will close off and insulate the tunnel portions in the attic but leave access in the event I have to mess with it. I will be running the Bachmann Spectrum Shay, Climax, and 4-4-0 for now but will probably add others. 

So my questions are what kind of grade can I have? I have heard the number of 3% but what can this be stretched to? Next, if I have a track crossing under another, what type of clearance would you suggest. The Shay looks like I can get away with 9" but what should I shoot for? I will probably have to create a loop as part of this getting height, so how tight of a curve should I shoot for when making this climb? ANY INSIGHTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. Has anyone done this before and can you post any pics? 


Only two things more fun than the planning stage; the building and the playing stages.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Grade ?'s & multi levels*

See my post in Beginners Forum


----------

